# US seeks closer ties with Islamists in historic shift in Egypt policy



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Probably a case of keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer..

Would be nice however if something positive comes from this and paves the way for foreign investment and some sort of democracy

Excerpt here, the full version is boring..

"CAIRO — With the Muslim Brotherhood pulling within reach of an outright majority in Egypt’s new Parliament, the Obama administration has begun to reverse decades of mistrust and hostility as it seeks to forge closer ties with an organization once viewed as irreconcilably opposed to United States interests"

Full story here:

NYT: US seeks closer ties with Egypt's Islamists - World news - The New York Times - msnbc.com


----------

